# Would you be okay with walking around naked in front of your bf/gf?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

With the lights on bright.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

jeez i'd have to know somebody really well before this, didn't happen yet anyway..


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Surely if they've already seen it all, you're just shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted. It wouldn't occur to me that I shouldn't, but now I'm wondering whether it's considered uncouth.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

And I mean not a quick walk to the bathroom. I'm talking about going to the kitchen and stuff. So they can get a full view of everything, front and back.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Yes, it's nice to be able to be that comfortable around someone since I can't even relax fully clothed when I'm around other people.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I would, if I was really comfortable around them.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I did that once outside in the sunshine and wading in the river when we were camping in an isolated spot


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm pretty insecure about my body, like I can't even take my shirt off and walk around my apartment because I wouldn't want my roommates to see me, even though I look just fine with my shirt off. Regardless, I'll still find a way to be insecure about everything. With that in mind, a girl that I was with, we practically lived with eachother, she had her own place by herself and it was pretty often that I'd just stay the night over there, and after a few months it wasn't even a problem even for me to feel comfortable walking around naked around each other. It was even preferred because it often raised the chances of us having a quicky. lol. But I think it depends on the relationship, if it's a very emotionally secure one like the one I had then yes, but if there's judgment and tension generally weighing down the relationship then you both wont feel as willing to be vulnerable around each other, physically or emotionally.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think I'd be okay with it because my backside is not a pretty sight to see. Would only be okay if the lights were very dim. I'm okay with the front though.

My exes never had any issues. Only one was a bit shy about me seeing him walk around with a flaccid penis but he got over that after a couple weeks.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Why be in a relationship if you can't walk around naked with each other from time to time?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to do it whether she likes it or not.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

No, I'm way too insecure for that. But I wouldn't ever want to anyway.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

When I am intimate with someone, I have no problem with being naked with each other.
As a matter of fact, I quite enjoy the sight of someone I am intimate with and have not received any complaints either.


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> Why be in a relationship if you can't walk around naked with each other from time to time?


Exactly


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, if you're in a relationship with a girl for a long time shes gonna have seen your tackle more times than she can count so there would be nothing to be shy about.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

on second thought
only if she does this to me every morning:


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would prefer not, because seeing someone naked all the time would ruin the sexual tension because they would get used to it. I'm already naked all the time I'm in my apartment, but having another person there is a different story. However, I might do it if she had a compelling reason, like needing to monitor my penis to make sure it was complying with her rules, etc.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If you've had sex with the person you're going to see each other naked. I have a malformation on my upper thigh, but I still walk around in the buff.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Of course


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah but I'd rather walk around in lingerie or his clothes or something.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> However, I might do it if she had a compelling reason, like needing to monitor my penis to make sure it was complying with her rules, etc.


:lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Considering I walk around in my boxers 90% of the time, if you have been intimate with someone for awhile they would of seen your junk anyways so meh, not saying I would do it ALL the time, but sometimes if it was convenient why not? So I voted yes.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, I once lost a dare and had to do it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure, I'd pee on furniture. BF/GF?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

meepie said:


> Yeah, I once lost a dare and had to do it.


A dare with your bf?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

why not?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

OH YES... I love running around naked, it feels great !! At night I even used to go outside and walk around in the yard, and I lived in Salt Lake City !!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

meepie said:


> Not a dare, I mean a game or some bet. Had to do it for an entire day.


:idea


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Was this done inside or outside? How many people saw?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

meepie said:


> Not a dare, I mean a game or some bet. Had to do it for an entire day.


Tell us more. :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes. If we were having intimate relations I don't see why I shouldn't be able to walk around nude or topless. I would hope he'd be comfortable with it as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Girlfriend? No.
Wife? YES YES YES YES YES - she be seein all mah millenniummanliness!!!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Of course..... kind of assume that's what everyone does.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Can we run around in our nakedness? And do jumping jacks? And play Twister? And fornicate? Wait.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm too digusted by my naked form to be okay with that. Him, though? Seeing him would be absolutely fine.


----------



## Metalhead1014 (May 4, 2013)

Yes. If she comfortable with me exposing my body.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure, maybe. if they were naked too then yeah, otherwise maybe I guess. I don't really feel the need to be naked, I like wearing clothes. I get cold easily too lol.

I don't like bright lights in general. If I could I'd have all electrical lights be dim/mood lighting, it makes my anxiety better too.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate being naked.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't think I'd be okay with it because my backside is not a pretty sight to see. Would only be okay if the lights were very dim. I'm okay with the front though.


+1


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

id id known them for a while, then yes


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

We've already cuddled naked, so why not? We couldn't do it in the winter though. My room is ridiculously cold in the cool months. During the summer, it's all good.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

im not sure. it would take a really long time to get to that level of comfort with someone to walk around naked.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Completely. . No issues whatsoever


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it wouldn't bother me. I usually don't get too serious about things.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

We have sex under bright fluorescent lighting.. so.. yes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. There some stuff wrong with my body.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Probably not. I'm very self-conscious, even though there's nothing seriously wrong with my body.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

i would rather be half clothed


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I would. But in general I prefer having my clothes on, don't walk around naked when I'm alone either. In the winter it's too cold for that and in the summer the sweat just makes your skin stick on surfaces...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I enjoy a chill session every so often when I'm home alone, it's quite liberating, & I'd totally share in that with a partner


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I'm pretty insecure about my body, like I can't even take my shirt off and walk around my apartment because I wouldn't want my roommates to see me, even though I look just fine with my shirt off. Regardless, I'll still find a way to be insecure about everything. With that in mind, a girl that I was with, we practically lived with eachother, she had her own place by herself and it was pretty often that I'd just stay the night over there, and after a few months it wasn't even a problem even for me to feel comfortable walking around naked around each other. It was even preferred because it often raised the chances of us having a quicky. lol. But I think it depends on the relationship, if it's a very emotionally secure one like the one I had then yes, but if there's judgment and tension generally weighing down the relationship then you both wont feel as willing to be vulnerable around each other, physically or emotionally.


You know all that's gonna change after you merry your future spouse in the temple :teeth..

My feeling is, if we're enamored enough to make love in the first place, some nekkidness shouldn't phase much.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why not? If I'm going to be in a relationship, I'm going to want to be naked around him. Not all the time, though. Would ruin the fun of getting naked. Heh. I'm still not completely comfortable with my body but I think I look better without clothes on. Not that I think I look good without them but most clothes don't look right on me. >.< 

I walk around naked in my house when my parents are gone. I feel free. \(^_^)/


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell yeah. I don't think that would bother me...


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

Done it many times, but it's usually a little uncomfortable if you do it for no reason. I don't like it, neither did the girls I've been with.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe and maybe only if I lose my belly fat.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

yes, we already sleep together naked xD so i'm okay with it


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I do this a lot


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Probably not. I don't enjoy feeling exposed like that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Guess everyone here is pretty happy with their body.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I can be insecure about my body and have had issues with it and low points. I hope though someone that wants to be with me and finds me attractive wouldn't mind seeing me walk around nude. I used to be really insecure about my boobs, now I'm trying not to care.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Totally. I look worse with clothes on, imo.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes of course, I love my boyfriend with all my heart. And I trust him more than anything.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Heh, I'm sure my partner wouldn't appreciate that much considering how my body looks currently. I used to be obese and at times still feel like that and I don't eat a whole lot. It looked pretty gross when I was naked in front of the mirror about to get in the shower since my ribs are disgustingly visible now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Guess everyone here is pretty happy with their body.


Eh, I'm not exactly happy with mine but I'd want to find a guy that finds me attractive so I can feel comfortable walking naked around him. >_>

Plus, I don't think I look that good with clothes on. I think I look better without them. >_< Wearing clothes all the time gets annoying anyways. Especially, when going to bed and moving from side to side. So I don't do that anymore. Probably too much information.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Why, yes.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

No thanks.. I'm too self conscious for that... Maybe if I was married to them for like twenty years. xD


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yes :3


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

To all the males answering yes, most women would rather prefer not to see you walking around naked with your junk just swinging to and fro.


See the female body is delicate and pretty whilst the male reproductive organs are unsightly looking. A pair of tight briefs on the other hand, much sexier.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't mind seeing his junk swinging.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

calichick said:


> To all the males answering yes, most women would rather prefer not to see you walking around naked with your junk just swinging to and fro.
> 
> See the female body is delicate and pretty whilst the male reproductive organs are unsightly looking. A pair of tight briefs on the other hand, much sexier.


What about a male with a handsome face and perfect abs? Would that not be delicate and pretty to you? I'd say that the area between the legs is unsightly for both genders.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I don't mind seeing his junk swinging.


I like seeing it. :yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

apx24 said:


> What about a male with a handsome face and perfect abs? Would that not be delicate and pretty to you? I'd say that the area between the legs is unsightly for both genders.


I still find it repulsive no offense.

I'm not lesbian I swear but I think the Y is quite attractive (not always though) especially when neatly shaved.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

calichick said:


> I still find it repulsive no offense.
> 
> I'm not lesbian I swear but I think the Y is quite attractive (not always though) especially when neatly shaved.


lol none taken, I don't understand why some women find the male penis attractive, and understand even less why they want to touch it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

apx24 said:


> lol none taken, I don't understand why some women find the male penis attractive, and understand even less why they want to touch it.


I don't understand it either. It's just not pretty.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> To all the males answering yes, most women would rather prefer not to see you walking around naked with your junk just swinging to and fro.
> 
> See the female body is delicate and pretty whilst the male reproductive organs are unsightly looking. A pair of tight briefs on the other hand, much sexier.


Like this ?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gross. My poor eyes. I'm going to have to look at the muscle thread.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Like this ?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Probably not.
In fact there's no probably about it, I wouldn't be okay with it. They can walk around in their birthday suit if that pleases them, but I have a couple more steps to go before I'm comfortable with my naked body being seen just walking around. It'd only remind me how far away from delicate and feminine my body is, and then I'd get upset and get all apologetic about not being pretty enough for them :yes. So clothing shall remain on, until such time has passed that my brain registers how stupid it is to be unhappy with the person who wants to be with you seeing you naked without their sex goggles on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've become a lot more self conscious lately to the point where I'm not even comfortable being shirtless around others. So the answer would be no.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I would prefer not, because seeing someone naked all the time would ruin the sexual tension because they would get used to it. I'm already naked all the time I'm in my apartment, but having another person there is a different story. However, I might do it if she had a compelling reason, like needing to monitor my penis to make sure it was complying with her rules, etc.


+1


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Of course I'd hang around with my member slapping freely against my thighs :lol

With moderation of course, like all the good things in life!



h00dz said:


> Considering I walk around in my boxers 90% of the time, if you have been intimate with someone for awhile they would of seen your junk anyways so meh, not saying I would do it ALL the time, but sometimes if it was convenient why not? So I voted yes.


How I used to picture h00dz:










How I picture him now: :lol












Barette said:


> I'm too digusted by my naked form to be okay with that. Him, though? Seeing him would be absolutely fine.


Oh he'd be OK with you hanging out naked, I'm sure!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this is like would be you be okay walking on the moon? how the **** would I know


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

im ok with walking around in my birthday suite because my gf says my gluteus maximus is cute.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

There is good naked and bad naked.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Boyfriend yes.

Girlfriend no.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No. Although I have, a lot before. My gf used to refuse to let me get dressed, she'd take my clothes lol.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't even walk around naked when I'm alone. I'd be comfortable with them seeing me naked though like while I was getting changed or something, but yeah I don't spend a lot of time in the nude.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Raphael200 said:


> Boyfriend yes.
> 
> Girlfriend no.


what's the rationale?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Like this ?


Lmao. He looks like Santa.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd be embarrassed about my own body to walk around naked.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm too self-conscious about my body


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hell to the no.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Hard to avoid, we always seem to be naked.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I wouldn't even walk around naked under bright lights if I was alone.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be comfortable walking around bare naked for too long, whether I'm alone or not, I'm already too accustomed to having clothes on. Unless, of course, I'm going about without clothes for a few minutes or so, then I won't mind.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

The least amount of clothes I'd be willing to wear around a g/f would be a sleeveless shirt and boxers.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

No bright light, no pickle jar opening.


----------

